# Tortoise slowing down



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Nov 10, 2009)

It seems that my tortoise is coming out of its hiding place a lot later in the day than it used to... it often sits at the entrance then finally comes out mid day or in the afternoon... it is definitely active and if I put my hand in the tank while it is sitting near its hiding spot it rapidly (very quickly) turns around and runs into the spot where it hides which is half of a plastic container cut in half with rocks and repti-bark over it to keep it dark inside... 

It seems alert when picked up, doesnt seem too shy has its head out also when picked up, drinks when soaked, eats etc.(altho not as much as it seemed to in the summer) it is just that it doesn't seem as active. 

It is indeed a gopher tortoise thats all you need to know...

thx


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it still eating every day? Gaining weight (if it is not full grown)? Have you checked that the enclosure temperatures have not dropped too significantly now that your house temperature has likely dropped with the weather change? Many times you will need to lower bulbs and re-evaluate if you need more heat. Recent fecal test for parasites? If all that is good, hopefully it is just it noticing the seasons change, even with the lights and heat still on, and it'll either snap out of it soon, or when it gets to be Spring. Is this your first year with it, or have you had it awhile? Did it used to hibernate? You could try to change things up to stimulate it. Re-arrange the enclosure and/or get some new cage furnishings. Another idea is to skip a day of food and wake up the tortoise at its old waking time the next day to encourage it to get up earlier. Best wishes.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi...If it isn't sick, injured, or a baby, let him hibernate. However, if you haven't had a fecal done recently, take a sample in to your vet to make sure he doesn't have parasites, coccidia, protozoa, bacteria, etc.
Just give an excuse why you can't bring him in. I didn't say that!! If he hibernates with a parasite infestation, they will multiply and could kill him.

What are the temps of his enclosure? What do you have for his UVB?
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 11, 2009)

I think every thing slows down when the fall season comes around. Plus it was just daylight savings and so its darker alot more during the day. If you live in a state where you actually have seasons then I think its natural for them to slow when the season changes.


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Nov 11, 2009)

i live in southern indiana, the tortoise is about... 3-4" long.. 

I put food in its cage daily but it only eats a bit, not all of it. Usually zoo med grassland tortoise diet one day and spring mix the next. 
I have the screw in type UVB bulbs, I think the "repti-sun 5.0" or whatever models,(they come in 2,5,and 10) it is in a aquarium, a 65 gallon on repti-bark. I figured it would be fine in this aquarium for now. I plan on building a tortoise table when it gets a bit bigger...
I have a 250 watt ceramic heat emitter (probably overkill) on the side opposite its hiding place and the temp on the bottom I would guess gets between 90 and 100 degrees.. 
Will the vets have a big deal if I bring it it asking where I got it etc etc etc? I don't really want to deal with all of that.. 

Also should I be sprinkinling a calcium supplement on its food? calcium with vitamin D or without? thx


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 11, 2009)

XxDarkEuphoriaxX said:


> i live in southern indiana, the tortoise is about... 3-4" long..
> 
> I put food in its cage daily but it only eats a bit, not all of it. Usually zoo med grassland tortoise diet one day and spring mix the next.
> I have the screw in type UVB bulbs, I think the "repti-sun 5.0" or whatever models,(they come in 2,5,and 10) it is in a aquarium, a 65 gallon on repti-bark. I figured it would be fine in this aquarium for now. I plan on building a tortoise table when it gets a bit bigger...
> ...



You don't want to "deal" with questions about where you got this tortoise? Your "gopher tortoise" probably wants to hibernate and is slowing down. If this is your first year with the tortoise you probably shouldn't hibernate him, but he should be vet checked. This forum shouldn't really serve as a vet for the tortoise when and if it needs vet care.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you saying your tortoise may not be allowed in your area? Some vets are really into rules, some not, but I think the health of your tort comes first if you have any reason to believe the tort is ill. If it has never been to the vet, it is very important at the minimum you go for one health check-up, plus the regular fecal tests for parasites. You want to establish your tort as a patient so in case of a severe emergency you have someone who will be more willing to fit you into the schedule. 

Yes, you should have a pure calcium supplement on the tort's food. Daily for a bit if it has not had it for awhile, and then after awhile you can probably do every other or very third day as the tort gets a bit older. No D3 because the tortoise has UVB (assuming you replace the bulb every 6 months). 

Do you have a hide in a warm area? Many times a new and/or young tort will not go to the warm side because they want to stay near the hide. So far off the top of my head it sounds like a potential parasite is the only thing you want to get checked out besides the temperatures and a warm hide. I wouldn't be surprised if in addition to the season the change the tort may have a parasite issue, exacerbated by the new home stress. Best wishes.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 11, 2009)

This person has been posting the whole "this is all you need to know" garbage for months.

Why are you "guessing" what your temps are? You should know, and be monitoring. Would you like people guessing about your care?

Your attitude towards this animal seems odd to me. You figure he should be fine? You don't want the vet asking questions so why don't we tell you what's going to happen?

Why don't you post some pictures. Sometimes a visual is all that is needed to help diagnose a sick animal. 

I don't think the baby is just wanting to hibernate. I think something is wrong with it.

Heck, you don't even know if you have a Gopher. People miss-ID all the time. Someone here can tell you what you have. That way you will know if you want to do what's best and take it to a vet at all.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't take this as a guarantee, but most vets will not turn you in unless it is a dangerous animal, to like public safety and such. My vet office has a small animal vet spec. and I can't tell you how many ferrets she sees, and this is coming from a state that they are illegal in.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 12, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> This person has been posting the whole "this is all you need to know" garbage for months.
> 
> Why are you "guessing" what your temps are? You should know, and be monitoring. Would you like people guessing about your care?
> 
> ...



I'm with you Meg..."that's all you need to know", No it's not!...ha
most Vets will not turn you in for having an illegal tortoise, he's sick...take him to a Vet...


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi...You said you have the screw-in UVB. Are these coil lights? If so, that is probably one of your problems. They have a history of causing eye as well as health problems, including going off their food and being lethargic. 
You need either a MVB (Mercury Vapor Bulb) or a ReptiSun 10 (NOT ReptiGlo 10) long fluorescent tube. I find the cheapest prices at www.petmountain.com for the fluorescents (about $20). You will need a household bulb for heat along with the fluorescent. Fixtures are cheaper in Home Depot or Walmart. The best MVBs seem to be the Megaray (www.reptileuv.com) and T-Rex Active UV heat. They have the UVB and heat both in the same bulb. You will need a deep clamp lamp for the MVB. They can't be set at an angle cause it shortens its life for some reason.
You still need to get a fecal tho.
I sent you an email
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 12, 2009)

I really agree about the temps. You really cant just guess on something like that. With a 250 ceramic heater you could be cooking the poor thing. I looked up a little about the gopher, if thats actually what you have, and I only saw that you would need a permit in Florida I think. Also you could just lie to the vet and say you didn't know what kind of tort it was, but you knew it needed vet care. The vet would even appreciate that and probably look past it if it is illegal. Plus I was reading, and I never know if what I'm reading is true, that gophers in the wild eat berries and other local fruits. You might need to add to his diet. Hope you take care of him, he deserves to be healthy. Good luck


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 12, 2009)

it bigger...
I have a 250 watt ceramic heat emitter (probably overkill) on the side opposite its hiding place and the temp on the bottom I would guess gets between 90 and 1 without? 
Wow,i would never attempt to guess the temps. Especially if its [email protected] &&&in a tank! Air does not circulate well in tanks...
I have che @150w out in the open (12"above substrate level) and it would reach over 95f. 
Now imagine what a 250w che would reach in a tank....
I hope your tort gets better
[/quote]


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi...Walmart carries a digital thermometer with a wire with a probe on the end. Set it under the lights for about 45 minutes to get a correct reading. It costs $12. Or even better, get a temp gun. You probably ARE cooking him.
Good luck
Patsy


----------

